# Остеохондроз и многочисленные протрузии позвоночника



## Артём55 (11 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте! В начале 2018 года со мной случилось предобморочное состояние, на следующий день сделал МРТ, она показала следующее (на скане) https://ibb.co/iDLXEU Кроме того, ранее, мне был диагностирован шейный остеохондроз и протрузия в шейном отделе позвоночника. Затем я отправился в клинику к мануальному терапевту. Прописали курс лечебного массажа, мануальную терапию, а также выдали список упражнений ЛФК (выполняю по сей день). Со временем шум в ушах и общее состояние шеи стало лучше, боль в спине и шее стала возникать реже, ездил на мануальную терапию периодически, в случаях боли в спине и пояснице. В последнее время возникло следующее ощущение: периодически при ходьбе левая нога будто проваливается, либо наоборот "деревянеет". Становится трудно идти, будто мышцы напрягаются когда не надо, и не расслабляются вовремя. Аналогично, если стоять на месте. Не всегда, но порой тянет вниз, будто давит. При возникновении такого состояния появляется головокружение, чувство, что отдаёт в спину или шею. Периодически возникает легкая  дрожь в ногах и левой руке. Пару дней назад, при ходьбе, левая же нога стала периодически болеть в области колена и голени. Сегодня был а мануальной терапии, видимого результата не принесло и спустя полчаса ощущение вновь возникло. Подскажите пожалуйста, с чем такое состояние может быть связано?

P.S: последнее время (примерно 2 недели), стал заниматься на беговой дорожке. не интенсивно, по полчаса в день быстрым шагом, с постепенным увеличением, а затем уменьшением скорости. При ходьбе на дорожке симптомы "сбоев" в ноге, как ни странно, не ощущаются.

Ходил на консультацию к неврологу сперва сразу после МРТ, на тот момент она отправила к мануальному терапевту + сказала выполнять ЛФК, а примерно месяца 3 назад я снова пошел к ней, потому что беспокоила легкая слабость в руке и ноге, но она сказала что всё в порядке и нарушений по части неврологии у меня не наблюдается.


----------



## La murr (11 Окт 2018)

@Артём55, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

